# ASUS Fashion-Friendly Eee PC™ Model –  S101



## shraddha_Paravade (Feb 18, 2009)

Tasteful Eee PC™ S101 Significantly Ups the Style Quotient of Computing On-the-go​​*Mumbai, **January 7, 2009: *ASUS today launched the Eee PC™ S101, an exquisitely designed netbook for fashion conscious individuals who view style as much of a factor of success as substance. The Eee PC™ S101 builds upon the industry-pioneering form factor, ergonomics and features of its predecessors but boasts a wholly revamped exterior in three gorgeous colors—Brown, Champagne or Graphite—accentuated with delightful details such as premium Infusion finishes and crystal-adorned hinges, a successful melding of fashion and functionality that easily situates it at the pinnacle of netbook computing.

*in.asus.com/999/images/products/2595/banner.jpg

*“The ASUS Eee PC™ S101 has raised the bar for netbooks. Customers now have more choices in terms of style without compromising on functionality. We expect Eee PC™ S101 to lead our netbook sales in India.” said Mr. Stanley Wu, Country Head – Notebook Business, ASUS (India) while commenting on this latest product by ASUS. He further added, “Looking at the changing customer preferences, the Eee PC™ S101 has combined style with substance to suit fashion conscious travelers and business professionals. We are confident that with this latest offering from ASUS customers will be able to enjoy a computing experience with a unique sense of style.”*

*Fashion-on-the-go Made Eeeasy*
With its elegant styling and slender profile, the Eee PC™ S101 cuts a striking profile that complements any sartorial ensemble. Its unique colors emanate confidence, success and dynamism, and its incredible portability—weighing a mere 1 kg and svelter than most fashion magazines at just 1.8 cm—enables users to carry themselves with effortless grace, without the slouching and strain that often plagues users of regular notebooks. Its fantastic slimness, which has an uncanny ability to snare attention, enables it to tuck easily into most bags.

*Substance in Equal Measure*
Its head-turning looks and astounding portability aside, the Eee PC™ S101 is equally impressive in terms of features. It supports Wi-Fi 802.11n, enabling high speed Internet access virtually anywhere. It also features Bluetooth V2.0, ensuring fast and convenient connectivity with a vast range of Bluetooth-enabled devices. 

Every Eee PC™ S101 comes with an encrypted 20 GB Internet storage facility known as Eee Storage, allowing users to store and subsequently access their important documents and media securely whenever, wherever. The Eee S101 will be available two variants - a 16GB solid state drive and a 160 GB hard disk drive model. Rounding off the Eee PC™ S101’s comprehensive storage capabilities is an integrated 4-in-1 flash card reader that supports more formats than other Eee PC™ models. The supported flash memory types are MMC, SD, Memory Stick and MS-PRO.

The Eee PC™ S101 is also equipped with a vibrant 10.2” wide active matrix LED-backlit display which is capable of running at WSVGA resolution, thus providing more-than-ample space for viewing documents and perusing other media.

*Long Four-hour Battery Life with Super Hybrid Engine*
The Eee PC™ S101 features the exclusive Super Hybrid Engine (SHE) which greatly enhances its energy efficiency, letting users enjoy longer battery life per charge—enabling up to five hours of continuous use—thus eliminating the need to lug power adapters along with them. SHE also offers a choice of performance and power consumption modes that allow users to make quick and easy adjustments to suit their usage scenarios.

*Familiar Operating System*
Catering to users across the full spectrum of experience levels, the Eee PC™ S101 is available with either Microsoft® Windows® XP Home edition operating system. The Microsoft Windows version offers users with moderate to substantial computing experience with more configuration avenues and a wider spread of applications. The incorporation of Windows Live™ Messenger and Windows Live Mail ensures that all of the user’s communication needs are fully met, and the inclusion of Microsoft Works equips the user with the ability to work efficiently while out of the office. 

*Specifications*
*Model*
*Eee PC™ S101*​*Operating System*
Genuine Windows® XP Home 


*Display*
10.2” wide active matrix LED-backlit TFT, WSVGA 1024 x 600, 252K colors
*CPU*
Intel Atom
*Chipset*
Intel 945GSE
ICH7-M
*LAN*
Onboard 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet controller
*Wireless Data Network*
WLAN: 802.11n
Bluetooth V2.0
*Memory*
1 GB (DDR2)
*Storage*
Solid State Drive 16 GB / 160 GB Hard disk drive
20 GB Eee Storage 
*Interface*
1 x VGA port (D-sub 15-pin for external monitor)
3 x USB 2.0 ports
1 x LAN RJ-45
2 x audio jacks: Headphone / Mic-in
*Camera*
0.3 M Pixel
*Reader*
4-in-1 MMC, SD, Memory Stick and MS-PRO flash card slot
*Touchpad*
Multi-touch
*Audio*
Hi-definition audio CODEC
Built-in high quality stereo speakers
Digital Array Mic
*Battery*
2-cell Li-Polymer (4  hours)
*Dimensions*
264 mm (w) x 180.5 mm (d) x 18 ~ 25 mm (h)
*Weight*
1 kg
*Casing Colors / Infusion*
Brown, Champagne or Graphite


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 18, 2009)

++++++++++++++++++++++++Lol, first business and now+ fashion ?


----------



## Coool (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: ASUS Fashion-Friendly Eee PC™ Model –  S101*

wats the price????


----------



## confused!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Why technology news section is currently filled with ASUS products??


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: ASUS Fashion-Friendly Eee PC™ Model –  S101*



Coool said:


> wats the price????



It's Price starts @ $650 & can go upto $905

*www.google.com/products/catalog?hl...&ie=UTF-8&cid=14062901943508775648#ps-sellers



confused!! said:


> Why technology news section is currently filled with ASUS products??



I think he works @ asus marketing department


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 18, 2009)

We've known this for a long long time, havent we? I hate when Tech news goes redundant.. 

Price: Boo!! Not a netbook, not at all!


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

^^here come the accessories too...lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2009)

^^lol 
What next ? Fashion tooth paste too ???


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

That is one costly netbook and it also looks different with the orange color.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

Dell's mini 10 is better than this IMO


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 26, 2009)

topgear said:


> Dell's mini 10 is better than this IMO



Is it? Why?


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: ASUS Fashion-Friendly Eee PC™ Model –  S101*

^^ Just go to this page & see for yourself : ( check the tech specs )
*www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-10?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs

So at that price which is $399 or Rs. 20K or so dell mini 10 is better IMO.


----------



## Canhca1221 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing such useful information


devis comparatif assurance voiture - Comparatif assurance voiture. Devis immédiat. Bas prix et adaptée. Devis assurance voiture.


----------



## isabellabrown (Apr 6, 2010)

I have this model and from my point of view the Eee Pc S101 builds upon the industry-pioneering form factor, ergonomics and features of its predecessors but boasts a wholly reforged exterior in three gorgeous colors-Brown, Champagne or Graphite-accentuated with delightful details such as premium Infusion finishes and crystal-adorned hinges, a successful melding of fashion and functionality that easily situates it at the pinnacle of netbook computing.


----------

